

The web's new Fetch API introduces low-level streaming - jaffathecake
http://jakearchibald.com/2015/thats-so-fetch/

======
espadrine
> _One particular high-profile JavaScript community member was unconvinced…_

For context:

[https://twitter.com/substack/status/577760404987777024](https://twitter.com/substack/status/577760404987777024)

[https://twitter.com/substack/status/577974462550704129](https://twitter.com/substack/status/577974462550704129)

